# A Song and a Story



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 10, 2016)

In most everyone's life there are events, people, situations, animals, etc...etc that seem to be related to with a Song....and when ya hear that Song it always takes ya back to your 'Memories'....this 'Thread' will be for 'Sharing' the Song with a Story....it can be funny, weird, meaningful, sad, or crazy.....no need to write a 'Book', but just the 'Incident' that is 'Sparked' by hearing the Song....ya don't even have to know the exact title or even the artist that sang it....but, a phrase, chorus, or some words that ya can remember, so that we all can get a Grasp of it.....and 'Chime In'....so, I guess I'll get it going....
   There is a song that Dolly Pardon sings about a 'Coat of Many Colors' that her Momma made for her and the kids at school laughed and made fun of it to her....well, we grew up poor too and my Mom made most of my clothes...and there was a shirt that she made that I just really Liked and I wore it 'Proudly'....some at school made fun of it but I would still wear it.....there was a Bully of course that thought he was going to 'Rip it Off' of me....needless to say I ended up in the Principal's Office and got Licks for fighting....nobody made fun of it after that....I always think of that whenever I hear that song.
   That is just one of mine....and I'm sure that ya have some to and would Love to hear them....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 10, 2016)

When I was going through my divorce my self esteem wasn't at an all time high....but...the song "Hold Your Head UP" by Argent was very high on my list.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 10, 2016)

When going thru the same thing...mine was 'Drinkin my Baby Goodbye' by Charlie Daniels....I like that one too it is a good one....I may be totally wrong, but I think that Argent recorded it in Memphis.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

When we were truck driving, we had come to stay with my Mom and Dad here in Ms for a visit....it was time to go and caught a 'Run' out of Memphis to Seattle....since we were collecting rocks and trying to make all 'Lower 48' we were Excited to get it....it was April so chances of 'Chain Laws' were much Lower than in previous months....so, I mapped out a route up thru SD and across....we were hauling 12,000 lbs of Van Husen dress shirts....light load so no 'Worries' in climbing mountains or with 'Weigh Stations'....got to Sioux City and headed West....the wind was really 'Whipping' up there and it was time to switch out, so Joyce got in the seat and I was going to stretch out for a bit....took my shoes off and was about to lay down....she went under an 'Overpass' and when she came out the other side the wind put a real Lean to the truck....I told her to pull off at the next exit....saw a sign that said it was just 2 miles away....she was nervous and told her to slow down some....well, ya have to steer Into the wind....but, when the road turns in the Opposite direction it is difficult to do and stay on pavement....at the very same 'Spot in the Road' there were a couple of hills lower that the road but it 'Funneled' at that bend in the road....when we got there the wind Gusted and picked the passenger side of the truck and trailer up off the road....driverside rubber was all that was On the road....I was Leaning out on the seat...kinda like in a 'Side Car' on a motorcycle....my little 200lbs wasn't going to do much, but I sure was Trying.... the wind set it back down after about 150'....but, it Bounced on the tires and right back Up....this time however, we reached that 'Point of No Return'....it was like one of those 'Frozen in Time' moments....we made eye 'Contact' and both of us had that 'Oh Sh*t' moment look on our faces.....it went over and seemed like forever slidding across the interstate and came to a rest right in the middle of the median...I was thrown out of my seat and was above Joyce in the curved roof of the cab....Joyce's rear was on the headrest of the driver seat...I realized the engine was still running so told her to cut it Off!!...she said she couldn't reach it....so I manuvered around and saw that the ignition keys were at her ankles and the seatbelt had her 'Trapped' so I reached the keys, turned it off, and undid her belt....when the cab hit, the windshield 'Blew Out' and the resulting vacuum sucked everything off the dash and out into the 75mph wind....we ended up clinbing out thru the front window and was 'Sprayed' by the wind blowing the dripping oil from the engine....we were Sore and Stiff...but, both of us were in 1 piece and no noticeable injuries except for the 'Whiplash'....only lost 5 marker lights on the trailer, but tractor was totalled....we lost about $5,000 in goods and cash in the cab....Joyces's billfold got caught between tractor and pavement so there were just 'Flakes' of leather, metal, and $$ paper left....clothes, tv, and video games were all trashed from liquid spills....fuel, oil, and fridge stuff....having just left Mom's she always loaded us up with stuff....this time she had given us 3pints of Fig perserves....they were Everywhere!!.....anyway, it took us 3days to be able to get out of that little town about 100mi E of Rapid City....so, there is a Song by ZZ Top called 'Master of Sparks'....when they were teenagers in Texas they built a cage out of metal....put a chain on it...loaded it up in the back of a pickup and one would get in and when truck was moving push it out the back and ride the Sparks....when I hear that Song I relive the 'Sliding' in the truck on that day!!...we laugh about it now, but it sure wasn't Funny at the Time....oh, and we didn't have 'Dirty Britches' cause I think our butts were too Puckered....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 11, 2016)

WOW!  That had to have been a wild ride!  Glad you weren't hurt and that you have a good story to tell along with a song to identify with it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

I agree!!....though I think we 'Feel' it with our 'Pinched Nerves' each of us have in our backs now....seems they like letting us Know when it is Cold outside....


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 11, 2016)

My song is Redneck woman by Gretchen Wilson. Except for hanging out in the bar it is much like me. I'm just a regular woman except most my clothes come from our church's clothes closet for free instead of Walmart.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 11, 2016)

We pay for all of those kind of things as we get older but it beats the dickens out of the alternative. 

Glad you guys made it out and are now part of this community.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

@lcertuche I certainly 'Understand' those shoes for sure...and that song has meaning to us too...tho for a totally different reason....my Mom heard it a few yrs before she 'Passed' in '12....and she got the words all wrong and would always complain about it...she was in her mid 80's...and wouldn't 'Listen' to any explanation cause she 'KNEW what she Heard'....so, we always laugh and recount those days when we hear it...........tho we all have songs we get words wrong in....but with her they weren't even Close....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeh @Mike CHS we were 'Stove Up' for a couple of wks after that....and any time after, we were in Wind...we always had white 'Knuckles' as we gripped the wheel with a 'Strangle Hold' and sweaty palms....they determined that it was a 90mph 'Gust' that blew us over....had 5 others go over that day in the same stretch of road....


----------



## lcertuche (Dec 11, 2016)

My kids always joke about my husband and how dad gets all the words wrong but he will sing them anyway like your mom.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 11, 2016)

What's Your Name
Gimme Three Steps
Gimme Back My Bullets

My Karaoke specialties
I can rock them
At least in my mind 

Luv me some Skynard


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

Well I know That's right!!....ya can't be from the South and not like Skynard........at least around here, anyway....never did the Karaoke thang....but I sure did Rock driving that Truck...if I had to stay Awake I'd pop in some Bluegrass....Flatt&Scruggs.....ZZ Top....Joe Walsh....even some Native American tapes from a group that I sang with a few times at PowWows....some I even danced to....been a while since those Days....I had hair to the middle of my back....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 11, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well I know That's right!!....ya can't be from the South and not like Skynard........at least around here, anyway....never did the Karaoke thang....but I sure did Rock driving that Truck...if I had to stay Awake I'd pop in some Bluegrass....Flatt&Scruggs.....ZZ Top....Joe Walsh....even some Native American tapes from a group that I sang with a few times at PowWows....some I even danced to....been a while since those Days....I had hair to the middle of my back....



I do Karaoke because I got some pipes like Ronnie  Van Zant
At least in my mind with a few drinks


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh 
And there is video out there


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

Well I was never Brave enough to record my self....but, I think I can do a decent Willie Nelson....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

I can play a Mean 'Air Guitar' and 'Banjo' with some of them too...when nobody is Watching.....I can 'Pick' a bit of Banjo, but a very small 'Repertoire'....if I get to where I am just sitting will pick it up and work at it some more...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

@OneFineAcre in fact I was sitting one Sunday...yrs back...in Durham waiting for a Mechanic shop to open Monday mornin....and found a radio station playing Bluegrass on a sunday show....they played a song that I had never heard before....and haven't beard it since, but it was hilarious...I think the title was something like 'Possum in my Headlights' it was about eating road kill....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 11, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well I was never Brave enough to record my self....but, I think I can do a decent Willie Nelson....


Check out my signature line
"Take your time
Don't live too Fast
Troubles will come
And they will pass"
Ronnie Van Zant


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 11, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> @OneFineAcre in fact I was sitting one Sunday...yrs back...in Durham waiting for a Mechanic shop to open Monday mornin....and found a radio station playing Bluegrass on a sunday show....they played a song that I had never heard before....and haven't beard it since, but it was hilarious...I think the title was something like 'Possum in my Headlights' it was about eating road kill....


Have you ever heard a song called
"My Neighbor Burns Trash" by a band called Southern Culture On The Skids"
Check it out its on You Tube
@Latestarter didnt like it


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 11, 2016)

CntryBoy777 said:


> @OneFineAcre in fact I was sitting one Sunday...yrs back...in Durham waiting for a Mechanic shop to open Monday mornin....and found a radio station playing Bluegrass on a sunday show....they played a song that I had never heard before....and haven't beard it since, but it was hilarious...I think the title was something like 'Possum in my Headlights' it was about eating road kill....


I think that's a Southern Culture  on the Skids Song


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

.....sounds like they are singin about me....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 11, 2016)

It is a group called Troublesome Hollow Band and the title is 5 lbs of Possum in my Headlights Tonight.....Thanks @OneFineAcre ....you oughta give it a Listen....


----------

